# Mercury DFI vs QuickSilver DFI



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Is it the same stuff?

I have a 2007 Optimax that I've been running Mercury DFI oil through. The problem is the Mercury DFI isn't available in town and is about 35 min drive to get some. QuickSilver DFI is available at the local West Marine. 

Can I use the Quicksilver or should I make the drive to find some Mercury DFI?

Thanks!


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is part of a post from another site, the poster is a Mercury dealer.

Mercury offers two diffferent oils for their outboards. The black plastic containers with "Mercury" labeling on them OR grey plastic containers with "Quicksilver" labeling. Now, please remember the following as this is important.......... They are the same oils !!!!!!!!!!! Brunswick, Mercury's parent company, sells Quicksilver branded products (not just oil, mind you) through several wholesale distributors such as Land and Sea, Diversified Marine Products and Kellogg Marine. Anyways, these distributors sell marine products to Mercury dealers, non-Mercury dealers, auto parts stores and other retailers, Wall-Mart being one also. The dealers of these distributors sell anything listed in the distributors catalogs BUT unless they are a Mercury dealer, they can not purchase the items listed as "Mercury", which in this discussion of oils, is in a black plastic container. Pints, quarts, gallons, pony kegs, 55 gallon barrels of oil, thery come in either two ways, labeld as Mercury/black or Quicksilver/grey. A Mercury dealer can buy Quicksilver branded oils but again, a Land and Sea "non-Mercury" dealer can only buy it as a "Quicksilver" grey item. Mercury/Brunswick offers outboard oil in the following types. Premium Blend, Premium Plus, Opti-Max and Racing oil. So remember, Quicksilver "Premium ""is the same as Mercury "Premium", EXACTLY!!! "Premium Plus" in the grey bottle is the same, EXACTLY as the black bottle!!!!

Hope this helps.
D


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

flyrodder46 said:


> Here is part of a post from another site, the poster is a Mercury dealer.
> 
> Mercury offers two diffferent oils for their outboards. The black plastic containers with "Mercury" labeling on them OR grey plastic containers with "Quicksilver" labeling. Now, please remember the following as this is important.......... They are the same oils !!!!!!!!!!! Brunswick, Mercury's parent company, sells Quicksilver branded products (not just oil, mind you) through several wholesale distributors such as Land and Sea, Diversified Marine Products and Kellogg Marine. Anyways, these distributors sell marine products to Mercury dealers, non-Mercury dealers, auto parts stores and other retailers, Wall-Mart being one also. The dealers of these distributors sell anything listed in the distributors catalogs BUT unless they are a Mercury dealer, they can not purchase the items listed as "Mercury", which in this discussion of oils, is in a black plastic container. Pints, quarts, gallons, pony kegs, 55 gallon barrels of oil, thery come in either two ways, labeld as Mercury/black or Quicksilver/grey. A Mercury dealer can buy Quicksilver branded oils but again, a Land and Sea "non-Mercury" dealer can only buy it as a "Quicksilver" grey item. Mercury/Brunswick offers outboard oil in the following types. Premium Blend, Premium Plus, Opti-Max and Racing oil. So remember, Quicksilver "Premium ""is the same as Mercury "Premium", EXACTLY!!! "Premium Plus" in the grey bottle is the same, EXACTLY as the black bottle!!!!
> 
> ...


Yes this helps, thank you! 

I looked at many other sites and was getting mixed answers. Some would say, yes, they are the same but don't mix them.....this made no sense to me. 

Thanks again.


----------



## auger (Mar 6, 2013)

Very good detailed info and I thank you also having 2 Mercs myself

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Very good and timely info. I appreciate it.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Damark Marine (Mar 26, 2008)

The two brands are the same oils; however, just be sure you are getting DFI oils as Mercury has stopped approval of Premium Plus oils for use in Optimax engines.

The info quoted is mostly correct, at least good for this discussion. 

Mercury has begun some consolidation of oils and labels, but as of now I do not believe it is affecting 2-stroke oils. 

Jeff


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok...I just bought some quicksilver DFI from west marine for $42.99 before tax. They also have a West Marine brand of DFI oil for $37.99. I asked the clerk if it was the same as the quicksilver/mercury oil and he said it was (I still bought the quicksilver brand). Does anyone know if the West Marine brand DFI (which said it is for use in Optimax motors) is the same oil as Quicksilver/Mercury?

I wouldn't mind saving a few $$$, but not at the cost of my motor. 

Thanks!


----------

